# My mouse is acting strange .



## trickson (Nov 5, 2011)

I need some help please . I have noticed for the last 2 months that my mouse is acting strange lagging and some times just going all over the place . I have a logitech laser mouse I have the same problem with a regular mouse as well ( a cheep o from wallmart ) . What could be causing this ? I DL and even installed software and still this mouse issue is killing me ! Any thing I can do to fix this ? That is without having to reinstall Win OS . 

Thank you for your time and help in this matter .


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 5, 2011)

Possibly the mat/surface your using it on?


----------



## trickson (Nov 5, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Possibly the mat/surface your using it on?



No been using my mouse pad for 4 years now . Simple black pad is all it is .


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 5, 2011)

trickson said:


> No been using my mouse pad for 4 years now . Simple black pad is all it is .



tried using a PS/2 mouse?


----------



## trickson (Nov 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> tried using a PS/2 mouse?



No , All I have are the 2 one wireless the other is a USB wired one . Thing is I never had this problem before now . I just do not get it .


----------



## AsRock (Nov 5, 2011)

Tried different USB ports or even another computer ?. I say another computer as a friend some time again though he had a faulty mobo or some thing when it was actually 2 faulty mice :|.  Some times with USB devices i find i have to have the item plugged in and uninstall it then plug it back it back in to get it working but i normally only have that issue with Flash drives when ever it happens..


You checked Device manager ?.  And checked if the mobo drivers are installed correctly.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 5, 2011)

You don't use ZoneAlarm... do you?  Try turning off your A/V and other apps running in the background for testing purposes.


----------



## trickson (Nov 5, 2011)

95Viper said:


> You don't use ZoneAlarm... do you?  Try turning off your A/V and other apps running in the background for testing purposes.



No nothing that I haven't been running just MSE .


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 6, 2011)

so you have problem with wired and wireless mouse too?
so it should be from setting or have you tried other mouse just make sure?


----------



## trickson (Nov 6, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> so you have problem with wired and wireless mouse too?
> so it should be from setting or have you tried other mouse just make sure?



Yes I have tried a different mouse it just doesn't seem to be working right .


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 6, 2011)

Go to the control panel and click on "Mouse"
Click on the "Pointer Options" tab, if, the "Enhance Pointer Precision" box is checked, un-check and Click "Apply"
Try it and see if that helped. 

When I was using the logitech mouse/drivers, they did not get along with that option checked.


----------



## trickson (Nov 6, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Go to the control panel and click on "Mouse"
> Click on the "Pointer Options" tab, if, the "Enhance Pointer Precision" box is checked, un-check and Click "Apply"
> Try it and see if that helped.
> 
> When I was using the logitech mouse/drivers, they did not get along with that option checked.



I uninstalled the logitech mouse software and uninstalled the mouse from the device manager , Restarted the computer and it seems to have gotten some what better but it is nothing like it should be . Still lags some Just not as bad . 
Could it be the video drivers ? I am using version 11.10 . I think I will try and get a PS2 mouse as soon as I can get the cash up .


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 6, 2011)

You can get a PS/2 mouse and try it, that would help with the diagnostics, but that is really not solving the problem.
It should not do that, period.  If you get my meaning.
Gotta be something causing it and it needs to be fixed or eliminated.


----------



## trickson (Nov 6, 2011)

95Viper said:


> You can get a PS/2 mouse and try it, that would help with the diagnostics, but that is really not solving the problem.
> It should not do that, period.  If you get my meaning.
> Gotta be something causing it and it needs to be fixed or eliminated.



Yeah but what is causing it ? And how do I fix it ?  

So far like I have said it seems to be " Getting " better . But still not like it should be .


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 6, 2011)

In your Advanced power options set "USB Selective Suspend setting" to dis-abled and see if that helps.


Also, you may want to roll back to 11.9 (or another) video drivers and try them, if you had no lag with them.


----------



## trickson (Nov 6, 2011)

95Viper said:


> In your Advanced power options set "USB Selective Suspend setting" to dis-abled and see if that helps.
> View attachment 44255
> Also, you may want to roll back to 11.9 (or another) video drivers and try them, if you had no lag with them.



Ok went into that and it was enabled so I disabled it . I will see if this helps after a restart .


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 10, 2011)

Trickson, is it working ok?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 10, 2011)

i think its the mousepad thats the problem.

there also might be an accumulation of dust at the optical portion of the mouse.

try the mouse on a piece of non glossy A4 paper.


----------



## qubit (Nov 10, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Trickson, is it working ok?



I'll second 95 on this question - we wanna know! 

If it's no good, then perhaps you could try another mouse pad and another USB port. A PS/2 mouse like cheesy999 suggested is a good idea too if that doesn't solve it.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Nov 10, 2011)

test your mouse refresh rate with mouse rate, depending on the mouse if you move it fast on the test area you should be getting a stable value like 125hz or 500Hz or even 1000Hz, if it reports something like 500 - 20 - 150 -500 when moving it fast, then something is wrong!


----------



## trickson (Nov 10, 2011)

So far since I uninstalled it from the control panel and reinstalled it every thing seems to be back to normal . Thank you every one for your help . I also have cleaned my mouse from top to bottom which has also contributed to it working better as well . Now when I play fallout 3 new Vegas it is just fine .


----------



## Goodman (Nov 10, 2011)

Glad you got it working good again but if i were you , i would definitely change the mouse pad , 4 years it's over due big time unless you don't use the PC that much? (once or twice a week)

I changed my mouse pad every ~3-5 months even if it's works ok i can definitely feel the difference when i buy a new one


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 10, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Glad you got it working good again but if i were you , i would definitely change the mouse pad , 4 years it's over due big time unless you don't use the PC that much? (once or twice a week)
> 
> I changed my mouse pad every ~3-5 months even if it's works ok i can definitely feel the difference when i buy a new one



or, don't use a mouse pad


----------



## Goodman (Nov 10, 2011)

trickson said:


> No been using my mouse pad for 4 years now . Simple black pad is all it is .



Somehow miss that post , still i would use a good mouse pad your mouse will works better on it , even if some mouse makers say's that you can use it on any surface 

You can get a good mouse pad from between $5-15 usually


----------

